# Wow we are 5 weeks



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

They had their first shave an were very good.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

and more lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Luverly cuties

number 2 and the little pupster in the pretty bed must be put first class in the post with my cards 

Glad they were good with thier shaves


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Dotty is number 2 and no wayyyyyyyyyyy Eva is the one in the bed lol she's mine.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Dotty is number 2 and no wayyyyyyyyyyy Eva is the one in the bed lol she's mine.


Well you see great minds think alike :wink:

i will just have to try another ploy the poach one


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Well you see great minds think alike :wink:
> 
> i will just have to try another ploy the poach one


Dotty might be going to France.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

France wow how lucky she is a little Pari girly :smile5:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> France wow how lucky she is a little Pari girly :smile5:


Lol she thinks she's a poodle


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

She will want a pink collar and little pink basket to be carried around in Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> She will want a pink collar and little pink basket to be carried around in Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Awwwww bless her she's going to live with a black and white crestie.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh they will look so cute together :001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww how cute!!!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

I like no 3 n 4 do you want me to send a stamp??


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

gungirl said:


> I like no 3 n 4 do you want me to send a stamp??


lol no 3 is Mumble i think he's the only one left and number 4 is Eva again she's stopping.


----------



## monty's mum (Oct 26, 2009)

AWWWWWW so cute. Mumble would look so cute with my 4 hehe.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

monty's mum said:


> AWWWWWW so cute. Mumble would look so cute with my 4 hehe.


Have you got Cresties?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my, they are so sweet, im in love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> oh my, they are so sweet, im in love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thankyou xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I was in the que first  Mumble if we grew his beard  would look just like a weenie schnauzer so would fit right in here and i love the name mumble :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> I was in the que first  Mumble if we grew his beard  would look just like a weenie schnauzer so would fit right in here and i love the name mumble :001_tt1:


Noooooo he's not supposed to have a beard lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Noooooo he's not supposed to have a beard lol.


 Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Please


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Please


pmsl no no beards. yours may get jealous and want a shave hahahaha


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> pmsl no no beards. yours may get jealous and want a shave hahahaha


  a shave :crying: Guys do you want your beards cut oooffff Aunty Indie is comeing round :nonod: :nonod:

Funny they all seem to be running for cover


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> a shave :crying: Guys do you want your beards cut oooffff Aunty Indie is comeing round :nonod: :nonod:
> 
> Funny they all seem to be running for cover


Awwww bless them they have all gone to get their towels ready lol.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

awww what breed??
so cute


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

nic101 said:


> awww what breed??
> so cute


Schnauzers without the beards they are coming to me to grow beards Indie has agreed


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

nic101 said:


> awww what breed??
> so cute


Lol don't believe Mitch they are Chinese Cresteds.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Schnauzers without the beards they are coming to me to grow beards Indie has agreed


Remind me if i bring my 2 to yours to make sure you have no false beards around lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Lol don't believe Mitch they are Chinese Cresteds.


  Are they Blimey could have sworn they were you know whats them bearded nutters

Now I realise  they are the more refined of the canine species Royalty even and have thier own crests   :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Are they Blimey could have sworn they were you know whats them bearded nutters
> 
> Now I realise  they are the more refined of the canine species Royalty even and have thier own crests   :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


Oh yes and the ones with no fur have to have posh coats as well lol.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Oh yes and the ones with no fur have to have posh coats as well lol.


No Fur  Jaspers just feinted, he says hed freeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz even with a posh coat


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> No Fur  Jaspers just feinted, he says hed freeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz even with a posh coat


lol didn't you realise some have no body fur?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> lol didn't you realise some have no body fur?


Do you know i fee like a tit head  I though that it was just really short fur, iv never seen a crestie in the flesh Oooops  only in pictures and probably not very good piccies, so no i really didnt know they had no fur, are they born with no fur:smile5:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Do you know i fee like a tit head  I though that it was just really short fur, iv never seen a crestie in the flesh Oooops  only in pictures and probably not very good piccies, so no i really didnt know they had no fur, are they born with no fur:smile5:


Hairy Hairless and Hairless have fur but it is shaved off for the show ring, but true hairless don't have any. This is Bliss she is a True Hairless


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

This is Dotty she's a hairy hairless, before and after


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the photos so interesting

Does this make the pups more sensitive to the cold or does thier make up allow for this as in they are warmer blooded than say my dogs would be


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Thanks for the photos so interesting
> 
> Does this make the pups more sensitive to the cold or does thier make up allow for this as in they are warmer blooded than say my dogs would be


It's daft they feel like little hot water bottles but get cold very easily, that's why you see alot of them with coats and things on them. Billy is a HHL so he has a coat to go out in.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh they are real little cuties :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh they are real little cuties :001_tt1:


Only a couple of more weeks now.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh you will be sad to let them go but you will be amkeing several families very happy :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh you will be sad to let them go but you will be amkeing several families very happy :001_tt1:


nooo i'll be fine as 2 are stopping.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

It does help keeping a pup, it helped me as we kept mabel plus i was sooooo knackered 7 standard schnauzer puppies are a lively bunch


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> It does help keeping a pup, it helped me as we kept mabel plus i was sooooo knackered 7 standard schnauzer puppies are a lively bunch


Oh i no what you mean we have had a litter of Rotties 10 of them. Will you ever be having minis?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh they're soooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:. You could just ship me one of the powderpuffs right?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Oh i no what you mean we have had a litter of Rotties 10 of them. Will you ever be having minis?


Yes we have our little Charlie girl with us and the breeder wev been working with us allowed us to buy her without restrictions, so hopefully end of this year we will have a litter from her, she had a clear eye test so we are very happy with her at the moment and she will go and have a further test just before we mate her, her line is clear of the eye conditions but when you read the situation of the poor labby in another thread tonight, you just cant be too careful. We will also have another litter of standards with Mabel

Im sure the minis will be calmer pups they cant be any more manic  

when the pups were 7 weeks old and all out playing with the 3 adults it was sheere chaos but at times iv never laughed so hard, Jasper was afraid of them when they moved and i only wish id videod him shivering in a corner when one puppy would go up to him yapping, in the ned we just let jasper in our bedroom thill he was used to them by 7 weeks thankfully he was playing well with them but at 5/6 weeks he didnt know what to make of them

Ella just wanted to squash them when they jumped on ehr and Molly love her kept some kind of law and order as they got bigger  I loved every minute and cant wait to do it again


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh they're soooo cute :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:. You could just ship me one of the powderpuffs right?


Sorry all spoken for lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn *starts plotting puppynapping*


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Damn *starts plotting puppynapping*


we could team up strength in numbers they say


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good idea lol.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Yes we have our little Charlie girl with us and the breeder wev been working with us allowed us to buy her without restrictions, so hopefully end of this year we will have a litter from her, she had a clear eye test so we are very happy with her at the moment and she will go and have a further test just before we mate her, her line is clear of the eye conditions but when you read the situation of the poor labby in another thread tonight, you just cant be too careful. We will also have another litter of standards with Mabel
> 
> Im sure the minis will be calmer pups they cant be any more manic
> 
> ...


What are they like as family dogs and getting on with other pets etc?. When we got our Goldie she bred Shnauzers as well they were lovely i nearly went for one.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Schnauzers are awesome family pets just can be a bit dodgy with small furries right?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Schnauzers are awesome family pets just can be a bit dodgy with small furries right?


 they dont like guinee pigs but they love our mini and shes weenie :smile5:

But I could have a hairy hairless and that would be perfect No fur


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> they dont like guinee pigs but they love our mini and shes weenie :smile5:
> 
> But I could have a hairy hairless and that would be perfect No fur


Lol what are they like with cats?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie sorry didnt see your post

They are if bought up with smaller animals absolutely fine, when charlie came to us she was teenie and they were lovely with her

if they see a cat outside they want to chase it and they think they want to kill it but when one of the farm cats got in to the house, they all went like mooshy cowards all whineing at me to help as soon as i got kitty out the window they rushed the window barking

Also Ella chased a baby rabbit, rabbit stopped Ella caught it and then let go and nuzzled it

they chased a dear all 4 standards the deer ok big but with 4 dogs at it could have been bad as it stopped dead in its tracks must have been poorly, it went down on its knees and our 4 stopped bowed heads and backed off the deer then ran away, it was an amazeing sight

Then theres times when theyv found live mice and played with them and let them go, if they find them choped up by tracktors different they eat them

Jasper has bought a little fledgeling in to the house and put it at my feet and theyv found hurt birds out and just sniffed them, jasper found a hurt squirrell and stood whineing and barking for us as i think he wanted us to help it as we then did

But when we bought guinee pigs in to the house Ella went ballistic the others were fine but Ella god she did not like them at all but is the one whos really not interested in the neighbours ones that are out in cages where the others want to play with them

Im trying to sell you a schnauzer


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love a giant schnauzer at some point I know they're a different breed to your standards but they're stunning


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

we had pups of Mollys go to 5 homes with cats all are getting along great with the cats as theyv grown up with them :smile5:

Definitely trying to convert you :001_tt1:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like they are ideal.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't have to sell schnauzers to me I'm already in love with them.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Indie said:


> Sounds like they are ideal.


I think they are a magnificent breed

The Giant is the same breed just a larger size, some say easier than the standard but they do need much more input in to thier excersise routine than a standard and do well if you can do tracking work with them but in the UK they are bred for pet homes so if you have lots of time to go on long walsk daily and carry out daily brain excersises they are a fabulous dog Id love one but they are too strong for me as physically im a bit limited due to osteoporosis and a lung prob otherwise id have one come to live in our pack no trouble, blacks are in my experience gentler than the pepper and salts in the giants and a little smaller


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have to sell schnauzers to me I'm already in love with them.


Your little boy looks like he has schnauzer in him :001_tt1:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought they were all slightly different breeds rather than size varities. The giants are awesome I was looking at breeds to do working trials with and they're pretty high on my list. I know they need a lot of mental stimulation.

A few people have said that about Buster it must be the beard. All I know is the mum was a cairn terrier the breeder told us he was cairn/westie but there's something else in there too.


----------



## monty's mum (Oct 26, 2009)

hi Indie. Yes i have 4 cresties 3 pp and 1 t hl all boys and very loving.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

monty's mum said:


> hi Indie. Yes i have 4 cresties 3 pp and 1 t hl all boys and very loving.


hehehe i no now pmsl.


----------

